
Hacking the Xbox 360 DVD Drive (2006) - userbinator
http://web.archive.org/web/20060407000310/http://www.kev.nu/360/dvd.html
======
userbinator
Sadly a lot of this knowledge has disappeared, as evidenced by the archive.org
link. If anyone who reads my comment has any of the tools referenced in this
article, in particular FirmCrypt and its source code, please rehost them
somewhere. I'm not hacking Xboxen but exploring the possibility of using
custom firmware to assist archival and low-level data recovery from optical
media, and being able to leverage this existing knowledge would be far better
than reverse-engineering everything from scratch again.

~~~
Lammy
You will most likely find everything you’re looking for on the Xbins FTP! You
just need to join the IRC, !list, and the bot will privmsg you with access
information: [https://xbins.org/faq.php](https://xbins.org/faq.php)

The “Auto Xbins” tool (linked on the same page) is the easiest way to get
access, since it combines an IRC client and FTP client and automates the
entire connection process for you. Every antivirus in the world will flag and
quarantine it, however, because the IRC component looks exactly like malware
command&control as far as they’re concerned. The convenience makes it worth
manually whitelisting, in my opinion.

